# Car & Driver's 2007 10Best



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Link

2007 BMW 3-series 
2007 Chevrolet Corvette
2007 Chrysler 300 
2007 Honda Accord 
2007 Honda Fit 
2007 Infiniti G35 sedan
2007 Mazda MX-5 
2007 Mazdaspeed 3 
2007 Porsche Boxster and Cayman
2007 Volkswagen GTI


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Wow thanks for the heads up! :thumbup: 

Glad to see the 3 made it as the preannual 10Best............again. :bigpimp: 

There's an alarmingly low number of domestics, but I understand the reasoning behind most of the vehicles on the list. If there's one car I question it's the Vee-dub. They're fun cars, but doesn't the Mazdaspeed3 take care of that niche?


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Hmm, No Toyota products!

AND WTF is with the Boxter/Caymen...they are 2 very different cars???????? C&D is getting soft I think. :dunno:


----------



## LoveTAH (Dec 25, 2005)

Test_Engineer said:


> Hmm, No Toyota products!


Rightfully so; the list is called ten BEST.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

LoveTAH said:


> Rightfully so; the list is called ten BEST.


Usually theu can squeek a Lexus product in there.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

It's 10 best according to Car and Driver, and I'm not Car and Driver, so my list, rightly so, would be very different.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

totally disagree regarding the 2007 G35. Blech. The car's interior is cramped and the car feels and drives *very* heavy. Yuck, yuck, yuck.


----------



## carlof (Nov 21, 2006)

blueguydotcom said:


> totally disagree regarding the 2007 G35. Blech. The car's interior is cramped and the car feels and drives *very* heavy. Yuck, yuck, yuck.


Ain't that right! I went straight from a 335/328 test drive to that thing, and could have sworn someone were playing a practical joke on me. Most over hyped car of the year.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Test_Engineer said:


> AND WTF is with the Boxter/Caymen...they are 2 very different cars?


They are the same car in roadster and coupe with some minor restyling features. The option lists (equipment, colors, interiors) are essentially identical.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Test_Engineer said:


> Hmm, No Toyota products!


This is a C&D 10Best cars list, not CR's 10 best appliances list, nor Sears' 10 best bargains of the seasons list.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

They should have a C&D subscribers' 10 most desirable, not 10 best, what ever that means.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

LMC said:


> They are the same car in roadster and coupe with some minor restyling features. The option lists (equipment, colors, interiors) are essentially identical.


They may look the similar and have similar options, but are very different underneath the skin.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

Test_Engineer said:


> Hmm, No Toyota products!
> 
> AND WTF is with the Boxter/Caymen...they are 2 very different cars???????? C&D is getting soft I think. :dunno:


I think the top 10 consists of frequent C&D advertisers. :rofl:

Toyota does not advertise much in the mag nor are they a performance company. At least not yet. The G35 compared to the ES350 would win an handling test.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Test_Engineer said:


> They may look the similar and have similar options, but are very different underneath the skin.


Different suspension designs, or just different spring/shock values? Besides, for years C&D has lumped the 325 through M3 into one spot.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

mini should be on that list instead of that Honda Fit crap.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Dawg90 said:


> mini should be on that list instead of that Honda Fit crap.


I dont see the two as competitors. The Mini costs more to start with and can go up to the price of a well-equipped Honda Accord. And it doesnt get as good fuel economy, and only has 2 doors, and lacks the storage flexibility.

Even with all these benefits, I think the Fit is just the latest craze/fad just like SUVs were 5 years ago. It'll die away in 2 years.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

10 Best Cars
MSRP: under $71,000

Best Sports Sedan
BMW 335i (0-60mph: 5.4 s / EPA City: 19 mpg)
http://www.bmwusa.com/vehicles/3/335isedan/default

Best 4-seat Sportscar
Mitsubishi Evo IX (0-60mph: 4.4 s / EPA City: 19 mpg)
http://www.mitsucars.com/MMNA/jsp/evo/06/index.do?loc=en-us

Best 2-seat Sportscar
Porsche Cayman S (0-60mph: 4.9 s / EPA City: 20 mpg)
http://www.porsche.com/usa/models/cayman/cayman-s/

Best Supercar
Chevrolet Corvette Z06 (0-60mph: 3.6 s / EPA City: 16 mpg)
http://www.chevrolet.com/corvette/

Best Luxury Sedan
Infiniti M45 (0-60mph: 5.3 s / EPA City: 17 mpg)
http://www.infiniti.com/m/index.html

Best Luxury Coupe
Mercedes CLK550 (0-60mph: 5.1 s / EPA City: 16 mpg)
http://www.mbusa.com/models/main.do?modelCode=CLK550C

Best 4-seat Convertible
VW EOS 2.0T DSG (0-60mph: 6.9 s / EPA City: 23 mpg)
http://www.vw.com/eos/index.html

Best 2-seat Convertible
Honda S2000 (0-60mph: 5.4 s / EPA City: 20 mpg)
http://automobiles.honda.com/models/model_overview.asp?ModelName=S2000

Best Family Car
Toyota Camry Hybrid (0-60mph: 7.3 s / EPA City: 40 mpg)
http://www.toyota.com/camry/index.html?s_van=GM_TN_CAMRY_INDEX

Best Economy Car
Honda Fit Sport (0-60mph: 8.7 s / EPA City: 33 mpg)
http://automobiles.honda.com/models/model_overview.asp?ModelName=Fit


----------

